# make package: missing pkg-descr



## bkouhi (Feb 23, 2013)

When I want to build a binary package from a port, I get an error message that tell me "missing pkg-descr for ...".
For example:


```
# make package-recursive
This is a meta-port, meaning that it just depends on its subparts of the port.
It won't build and install all the parts until you have typed make install
This port does not ensure things are upgraded; use portupgrade if you want to
upgrade X.Org.  If you simply type 'make install' it may use over 2GB to build
all of the subports.  You can install the ports singly if you are low on space.
===>  Extracting for xorg-7.5.2
===>  Patching for xorg-7.5.2
===>  Configuring for xorg-7.5.2
===>  Installing for xorg-7.5.2
===>   xorg-7.5.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri.pc - found
===>   xorg-7.5.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xbitmaps.pc - found
===>   xorg-7.5.2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/X11/icons/handhelds/cursors/X_cursor - found
===>   xorg-7.5.2 depends on file: /usr/local/share/doc/xorg-docs/README.xml - found
===>   xorg-7.5.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/xorg/apps - found
===>   xorg-7.5.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/xorg/libraries - found
===>   xorg-7.5.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/xorg/fonts - found
===>   xorg-7.5.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/xorg/drivers - found
===>   xorg-7.5.2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/Xorg - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
** Missing pkg-descr for xorg-7.5.2.
*** [generate-plist] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg.
# make clean
===>  Cleaning for xorg-7.5.2
# ls
Makefile	pkg-descr	pkg-plist
```

Although pkg-descr exist in port directory but it tell me missing pkg-descr! I have this problem with all ports!


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 23, 2013)

Make sure you're not setting variables MASTERDIR or PKGDIR or DESCR. Read http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2006-December/037566.html.


----------

